# San Antonio Hotels



## Wendy (Nov 3, 2018)

We are thinking of traveling Pittsburgh to San Antonio and then on to Houston the next morning. Does anyone have experience with a safe and reasonable hotel near the station in San Antonio? Maybe one that has a shuttle to the station? Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 3, 2018)

In general terms the Best Western Plus Sunset Suites and Staybridge Suites Downtown Convention Center are close to the station and have received favorable comments from members who have stayed there.  Holiday Inn Express & Suites San Antonio River Area (deceptive naming IMO) and City View Inn & Sites received generally unfavorable reviews, mainly due to suitability of location and perception of safety.  Those are the four closest examples.  Pricing in the Sunset Station area can be severely impacted by the presence or absence of major downtown events and convention center related scheduling.  San Antonio has dozens more hotels across across I-37, and crossing under the freeway is surprisingly easy, safe, and well lit at night.  A group of longtime members recently stayed at the Emily Morgan with generally favorable comments, but that hotel is unlikely to be within walking distance for most people.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> A group of longtime members recently stayed at the Emily Morgan with generally favorable comments, but that hotel is unlikely to be within walking distance for most people.


I was one of that group and enjoyed staying at the Emily Morgan (a Hilton Doubletree hotel).  The hotel was walking distance to the Riverwalk, but although some of us could have walked from the Station, we all opted to Uber both ways.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 3, 2018)

If you’re going to Houston, and do not want to go to San Antonio, another option available to you is to get off the Texas Eagle in Longview, TX and take the Thruway Bus that will get to Houston that day.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 3, 2018)

A couple of years ago after arriving on #21, I stayed at  the Staybridge Suites  Staybridge hotel  less than 2 blocks from the Amtrak station.  As it turned out, I followed the C&E and OBS crew to the same hotel.  That's where Amtrak put them up.  It's quite new, well kept, and a very reasonable price.


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Nov 3, 2018)

there are plenty of hotels in downtown SA; as mentioned above prices can be competitive except during major events.  understand you thought of wanting to be near station for early Sunset departure to Houston, but if you are Uber/Lyft user they are readily available downtown that time of day which can give you more hotel options.

but if you do stay near station, Smokes BBQ is worth checking for food or evening drinks.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2018)

The Staybridge Suites is right across the street from the station.  I've stayed at the Best Western a few blocks away, and it's very good.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Nov 4, 2018)

If the riverwalk in San Antonio is a highlight for you, then I would highly suggest doing anything you can to secure a room in one of the hotels on the river itself. The Marriott Riverwalk is close to the station and can be reasonable, just keep an eye on prices.


----------



## MUCH APPRECIATED! (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to offer these good suggestions!!


----------

